# Non kitchen jobs for chefs



## chefmannydlm (Jun 22, 2013)

So I have a close friend who is also in the culinary field.  He enjoys working with food, however, due to the fact that he has a bum hip he is having a hard time spending all the long hours on his feet.  He would like to maybe stay in the culinary field, but maybe just not in the kitchen.  If he can't do that, then what are some other fields he might start exploring?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Does your friend have a culinary degree? Does he have any other degree not being a food related industry one?

What other job experiences does he have?

How long has he worked in the culinary field?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

With Retirement communities! Various companies have Regional Chefs who oversee/support the chefs within different buildings in their region. There is very little cooking involved unless all of the floating chefs (they fill in where needed to cover understaffing, chef vacations, etc) are being used and an emergency arises.


----------



## chefmannydlm (Jun 22, 2013)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Does your friend have a culinary degree? Does he have any other degree not being a food related industry one?
> 
> What other job experiences does he have?
> 
> How long has he worked in the culinary field?


Yes he does. He also has a BA in something. He has been working for about 8-10 years now. I think he went straight form school to work in culinary.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Your friend may be suffering needlessly.

Lots of amazing things being done now for ortho problems with much more on the horizon.

Maybe your friend would benefit by consulting a few orthopedic surgeons (bone related problem) or a nuero surgeon (nerve related pain).

I have a backful of hardware that holds me together altho sometimes I find it difficult to stand for long periods.

A pain management doc helps me out but I also see a physical therapist for 3 months every summer for a "tune up".

Posture, balance and core training.....takes me thru the winter when the cold settles into the "erector set" and flares up the nerves in lower back and legs.

No insurance?

No problems...have your friend check with the nearest teaching hospital and he will probably qualify for a free ride.

Hey, everyone has to learn somewhere.....

mimi


----------



## ritual30 (Sep 27, 2012)

food critic?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Recipe development, food service consultant, chef instructor. troubles hooter, trainer


----------



## dandavila03 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am interning as a research chef for a big seafood company in Boston. You friend should try and get into this feild.

9-5 hours and you still work with food.

Pretty I spend about half the week standing and the other at my desk. I do presentations on product trends, pitch products to big companies and do cost and nutritional analysis.

On top of that I have a test kitchen I get to play around with and create new products for our value added fish line.

If you're looking to get outta kitchen hours, this is the best option.


----------



## jakee pool (Aug 9, 2013)

there seems to be no way by which this profession can get sitting job, one must stand for sure!

that is it


----------



## taniar (Aug 10, 2013)

Health inspection? Consulting? I don't know, it would be nice to know what else I or anyone else could do with the degree.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

TaniaR said:


> Health inspection? Consulting? I don't know, it would be nice to know what else I or anyone else could do with the degree.


That really depends on what the degree is in, doesn't it?

A B.A. in English, Fine Arts, or Literature is far different than a B.A. in Political Science, History, etc.

Is his B.A. related to Hospitality?


----------



## chefmannydlm (Jun 22, 2013)

I think his degree is a BA in anthropology.


----------

